# Too old to start?



## mae13 (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you think there's an age-limit to starting in this industry? (Especially considering the age-ism prevalent in the beauty field, but also just as a matter of the unreliability of steady work necessarily making it a 'young man's game'?)

Do you think it differs between bridal/event, salon work, photography, film, theatre, special fx?

How old were you when you started seriously pursuing a career as a MUA?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hm, I'm not in the MU industry, but I can tell you that I have seen older MUAs working at counters back home.  But I usually find them working with skincare based brands.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 7, 2008)

No I dont really think there is a limit, maybe like younger than 55 to start off?


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 7, 2008)

I personally don't think there is an age limit. If this is your dream, go for it.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 7, 2008)

You're never to young to start anything. Follow you heart & dreams & you can accomplish anything.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

i honestly dont see why there would be an age limit.. i see lots of older women working at makeup counters.. epescially at YSL, Chanel, bobbi Brown and clinique


----------

